# Smokeing Room pixs ?



## spectre1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Any one here have pixs of there smokeing room at home? Havent found much on the search and was wondering if any of you have such a room and if you do did you redue it in any such a way say like an old time cigar lounge or a bar or what not.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Smoking room? Hah! I pay the rent. The wife stays at home. And I still don't have a smoking room. Oh yeah I do. It's called the patio. At least it's screened in.


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

My humble office...´Nothing too fancy


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

This is my smoking room, in the summer anyway.. This is also a test to see if this picture loads..


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Andyman said:


> This is my smoking room, in the summer anyway.. This is also a test to see if this picture loads..


Nice landscaping!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I've got an poolhouse in the backyard that used to go with the pool. Now filled in. We were thinking of making it a smoking room or a home office. I know which of these I want!:w


:ms NCRM


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

wrinklenuts said:


> Nice landscaping!


Thanks, took 3 summers to build.. I used nothing more than a shovel, wheelbarrow and a tiller. I don't recommend doing it this way.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Smoking room choices consist of: garage and porch. Thankfully this winter hasn't been too tough on Manassas.


----------



## tetraplegic (Jan 15, 2006)

This is in the spring.... we make our own maple syrop here and generally end up smoking cigars in the process.










This is for the winter.... (x-girlfriend with me there). what you can't see in the background is the few hundred acres of hay fields and then thousands of acres of woods behind that.










and i don't have pictures of my dad and i in lawn chairs in our back yard, which is the usual summer location. Of course, his is all back at home in Maine :-(


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Anywhere outdoors I can find.. haven't found a place yet on campus that I can smoke indoors.. although, the fraternity house might allow it, I have yet to see. Slightly OT: Nate, your ex is hot.. still got her number? Wanna give it to me? :r


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

you had a gf who smoked with ya and she's an EX!!!!
Whats WRONG with you man!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

All she did was smoke his cigars... she refused to smoke anything else? Possibly. Delirium of the highest degree. She could have smoked his best friends stogie...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Andyman said:


> This is my smoking room, in the summer anyway.. This is also a test to see if this picture loads..


Nice place you got there andy..


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

If I only had a pic of Navydoc's living room.Lol


----------



## spectre1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Very nice spot andyman ! Ive seen some nice setups on diff searchs and I didnt know if any of you guys had converted and existing room or even carport into something of the sort. They have a very nice setup at the JR I frequint w/ heavy molding and thick waynescoteing kinda dark soft ,liteing and very inviteing ! One of those places you can sit and relax for hrs.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Charles said:


> Smoking room choices consist of: garage and porch. Thankfully this winter hasn't been too tough on Manassas.


:tpd: I am in the same boat ! Garage,Porch and my car.


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

This is the smoking room my wife set up for me. Guys eat your heart out. :w


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

mine is my garage....but I can deal with the cold


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

backwoods said:


> mine is my garage....but I can deal with the cold


Herf in your garage ! Nice. Very nice !


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Herf in your garage ! Nice. Very nice !


I have to settle for watching the HERF'n channel. :w


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

I have some pics but there to big to add as an attachment, How do you guys get those full screen pics on here?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

piperman said:


> I have some pics but there to big to add as an attachment, How do you guys get those full screen pics on here?


Post them on tinypic.com or imageshack.com and link to them.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Here's the view from my deck.. err smoke room... LOL.. It gets COLD around here nowadays...


----------



## spectre1 (Jan 16, 2006)

piperman said:


> here we go
> View attachment 4824
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825


Here we go, a mans room!!!


----------



## spectre1 (Jan 16, 2006)

attachments dont work.:tg


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry for all the deleted post but I will do it this way.
My wife decided I needed a smoking room out of the sizzling hot Arizona heat so we made this, it is air condition and heated has a exhaust fan ceiling fan hope you enjoy.
http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/5360/174dl.jpg
http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/8836/160ai.jpg
http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/8375/156im.jpg
http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/821/140mm.jpg
http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/381/133wd.jpg
http://img76.imageshack.us/img76/1369/127zo.jpg
http://img73.imageshack.us/img73/6279/12cw.jpg


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

I like to smoke outside sometimes, but I also hang out in the dog house every once in a while:


----------



## spectre1 (Jan 16, 2006)

piperman said:


> Sorry for all the deleted post but I will do it this way.
> My wife decided I needed a smoking room out of the sizzling hot Arizona heat so we made this, it is air condition and heated has a exhaust fan ceiling fan hope you enjoy.
> http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/5360/174dl.jpg
> http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/8836/160ai.jpg
> ...


These are the biggest damn pixs Ive ever seen but defiantly is a mans ROOM!


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

LSUTIGER said:


> I like to smoke outside sometimes, but I also hang out in the dog house every once in a while:


What a clean garage! Impressive. I moved into my house five months ago and still haven't sorted everything out. I wish I had a basement where I could keep things out of sight.


----------



## tetraplegic (Jan 15, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> you had a gf who smoked with ya and she's an EX!!!!
> Whats WRONG with you man!


Her cigar smoking and boobs were about her only redeeming features.... the anorexic, self mutilation, and suicidal tendencies were a bit overpowering though (she's doing much better now though... i made sure she'd stay alive before breaking up)


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

backwoods said:


> mine is my garage....but I can deal with the cold


Looks good to me if you were closer I would stop by for a smoke..

Jerry in Minnesota


----------



## Illustrated Man (Jan 14, 2006)

This is where i enjoy my Cigars. I have installed a bathroom fan to get the smoke out, and my wife calmer lol. It actually works too lol...wife dosent say a word :-D


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

This is what I have right now. I need to buy a mount for the TV; I already have mounts for the speakers, but I need to finalize a location for the TV first. Also need a cheap entertainment center to put the other stuff in.

If you are wondering why the dish is on the floor - I am just using it to get the guide for OTA HD channels.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

LSUTIGER said:


> This is what I have right now. I need to buy a mount for the TV; I already have mounts for the speakers, but I need to finalize a location for the TV first. Also need a cheap entertainment center to put the other stuff in.
> 
> If you are wondering why the dish is on the floor - I am just using it to get the guide for OTA HD channels.
> 
> http://imageshack.us


Wow, that place looks awesome! It's a one-man herf EVERY night!


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

I think its a dump right now, it should look better once it is done. Only problem is I am spending some cigar money on some of this stuff. Luckily I already had most of it and will end up spending less than $200 to get the HD working, cheap entertainment center and mounting hardware for the LCD.


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

http://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2361750x562we6.jpg

looking better, almost done :w


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

LSUTIGER said:


> looking better, almost done :w


I love it! Paneling, a star wars poster, sparse furniture, and a few grand worth of electronics! What more could you need? maybe a fridge.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's my mdoest smoke room:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=30631

Although, I am helping a friend out (who broke his back) so I had the man-room transferred to a corner till I get the room back:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=36540

KASR


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

That is nice KASR! Unfortunately my smoke room is my garage - until I can afford a nice piece of property with a guest house :w


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

I think we have had this subject thread in the past but I am game. Here are some photos of my smoking room.

My beautiful wife allowed me to remodel our basement this past summer. I smoked out on the deck most of the summer but now that the weather is getting bad she gave me permission to smoke in my room if I go get a really good air pufifier and crack the windows. Anyone have any recommenadations on an air purifier?

My beautiful wife, gets the credit for allowing me to have a smoking room:



The Humidor



The Room




I love that woman!


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

I love that woman !


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

piperman said:


> Sorry for all the deleted post but I will do it this way.
> My wife decided I needed a smoking room out of the sizzling hot Arizona heat so we made this, it is air condition and heated has a exhaust fan ceiling fan hope you enjoy.
> http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/5360/174dl.jpg
> http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/8836/160ai.jpg
> ...


The maxim posters rock!


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

KASR said:


> Here's my mdoest smoke room:
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=30631
> 
> Although, I am helping a friend out (who broke his back) so I had the man-room transferred to a corner till I get the room back:
> ...


Do you collect wine as well? Any good bottles?


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice pictures! Still smoking in the backyard. Hope to get a hot tub one of these days.


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

skinsfan - you lucky bastage!!!!! :gn

that is awesome!!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

LSUTIGER said:


> skinsfan - you lucky bastage!!!!! :gn
> 
> that is awesome!!!!


:tpd: It is like a palace.

Mine is almost done. Installing a smoke-eater in two weeks(dam Electricians).

Then we will be good to go !


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

LSUTIGER said:


> skinsfan - you lucky bastage!!!!! :gn
> 
> that is awesome!!!!


You have a pretty cool room yourself. What kind of surround sound system do you have?

Hey you know that Home Depot can make the LSU Tiger paint colors. Check it out at this link. That is what I did but I just added a faux finish.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> :tpd: It is like a palace.
> 
> Mine is almost done. Installing a smoke-eater in two weeks(dam Electricians).
> 
> Then we will be good to go !


I need to know more about this smoke eater thing.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> Do you collect wine as well? Any good bottles?


We have a modest collection that I'm building up. The daily drinkers range from Ironstone, Yellow Tail & Bare Feet. The collectors are Hahn, Ecco Domaine, Da Vinci, Bogle, etc. We're not super serious about it yet...but we're getting there. 

KASR


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

KASR said:


> We have a modest collection that I'm building up. The daily drinkers range from Ironstone, Yellow Tail & Bare Feet. The collectors are Hahn, Ecco Domaine, Da Vinci, Bogle, etc. We're not super serious about it yet...but we're getting there.
> 
> KASR


Ah. you like the austrailian wines. My wife and I drink IronStone and Yellow tail shiraz as our daily wines as well.

I just recently discovered another great everyday table wine. Check it out

http://www.redtruckwine.com/


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> Ah. you like the austrailian wines. My wife and I drink IronStone and Yellow tail shiraz as our daily wines as well.
> 
> I just recently discovered another great everyday table wine. Check it out
> 
> http://www.redtruckwine.com/


I'll check it out! Thanks for the tip! Looks like we continue to share things in common: Good gars, good wine, & good women!

KASR


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

LSU LSU, That a boy haha I hope them boy spull through again liek they did in 2003... OH YAH! Fan for life here after seeing that game-



LSUTIGER said:


> This is what I have right now. I need to buy a mount for the TV; I already have mounts for the speakers, but I need to finalize a location for the TV first. Also need a cheap entertainment center to put the other stuff in.
> 
> If you are wondering why the dish is on the floor - I am just using it to get the guide for OTA HD channels.
> 
> http://imageshack.us


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

backwoods said:


> mine is my garage....but I can deal with the cold


:r i just realized who was on tv...

nice set up..but thats the ugliest room ive ever see!u


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

backwoods said:


> mine is my garage....but I can deal with the cold


:r i just realized who was on tv..

nice set up but thats the ugliest room ive ever seenu


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> nice set up but thats the ugliest room ive ever seenu


:tpd: Fo real! :tg


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Hahahaha! It should have the GREEN AND WHITE!!!!!

J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Hahahaha! It should have the GREEN AND WHITE!!!!!
> 
> J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:fu Cowboys!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

I'm off in a 7'x10' area I recently closed off in our attached storage room that we added a few years ago. Just enough room for 2 chairs, my coolers and a TV. Added a Panasonic whisper quiet exhaust fan. Actually I love the room, so darn quiet and with it's own outside entrance. Waiting to get a small HDTV for the room and I'll be all set.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Does anyone have a good air purifier in their smoking room they can recommend?


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> :r i just realized who was on tv..
> 
> nice set up but thats the ugliest room ive ever seenu


You definetly have to be a Skins fan to appreciate my room


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> Does anyone have a good air purifier in their smoking room they can recommend?


I am just finishing work on my bar/smoking room in the basement, and from what I have seen, the air puifiers dont do much. Usually, smoke rises and air purifiers suck up air closer to the ground and blow it upward, mixing the smoke around the environment.

I found what I think is a better solution - I bought one of the ultra-quiet 120CFM shower exhaust fans from Home Depot (around 130.00) and mounted it to the wall horizontally right next to the smoking area. I then drilled a 4" hole through the side of the house, installed a dryer cap, and ran 4" flexible ductwork to the fan. Works amazingly well - the fan is mounted high so it can capture all of the smoke, and it is sooooo quiet that I really dont know if it is on half the time. And, it doesnt "clean" the air - it sucks it all up and blows it outside, eliminating the need for an air purifier.

I will post pics this afternoon, let me know what you think.


----------



## DruLeeParsec (Nov 3, 2006)

I have to smoke outside. It's not so bad until it gets really cold. Yesterday it was cold and rainy but up on the porch it was dry and cozy.

The view from the porch is pretty nice. 



But in February it can get a little chilly.



We're in the foothills of the Sierra mountains about half way between Sacramento and Lake Tahoe. Or another way to look at it is that we're about 30 miles down hill from Donner Pass. You may have heard of Donner Pass. It snows a lot. I think they had a big party there once.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

DruLeeParsec said:


> I have to smoke outside. It's not so bad until it gets really cold. Yesterday it was cold and rainy but up on the porch it was dry and cozy.
> 
> The view from the porch is pretty nice.
> 
> ...


Looks chilly


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

This should have been a "backyard smoking area pics" thread.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

accigar said:


> This should have been a "backyard smoking area pics" thread.
> 
> View attachment 3532
> 
> ...


Looks sweet man. I am a deck man. Thats my favorite part of the house!


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Ill go ahead and add to this perpetual thread. Here is my smoking / man room, it is a work in progress. It measures about 17x21 and is located in the basement. All electrics, paint, etc is relatively new. Paint is a primer coat and will be done in a different color this winter. I am hoping that a pool table will miraculously materialize this winter where the foosball table is located now.

Pic 1: Toward the bar









Pic 2: Facing the bar









Pic 3: The soon-to-be cigar lounge on the opposite side of the room


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

man omowasu, that looks sweet. Is that a guitar and karioke set-up? Hmmmm, after a few burbon's I'll bet you can sing like Van Morrison!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Great set-up man. If i had to choose yours would be PERFECT for me. i am a fooseball nut haha. Oh and if that pool table ever DOES apear out of thin air, and u need to get ride of the good ole' FOOSE table... drop me a line 



omowasu said:


> Ill go ahead and add to this perpetual thread. Here is my smoking / man room, it is a work in progress. It measures about 17x21 and is located in the basement. All electrics, paint, etc is relatively new. Paint is a primer coat and will be done in a different color this winter. I am hoping that a pool table will miraculously materialize this winter where the foosball table is located now.
> 
> Pic 1: Toward the bar
> 
> ...


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Is that a fire extinguisher? A must have for any "cigar lounge".  

Looks like a great "get away" room.
Enjoy it!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm all for the foosball table...but, kind of hard to play with yourself (I know, I know, that didn't come out right, did it!).


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

accigar said:


> man omowasu, that looks sweet. Is that a guitar and karioke set-up? Hmmmm, after a few burbon's I'll bet you can sing like Van Morrison!


Yeah, it is a DJ type karaoke unit with separate decks. It is pretty cool when a group of drunkards are over, and the guitar makes it even better... But after a few bourbons, I sound more like cats getting their tails stepped on, rather than Van Morisson!



Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Great set-up man. If i had to choose yours would be PERFECT for me. i am a fooseball nut haha. Oh and if that pool table ever DOES apear out of thin air, and u need to get ride of the good ole' FOOSE table... drop me a line


I am hoping my wife makes a pool table materialize for me! Money is a little tight this winter, but the pool table isnt mandatory at this time - more of a want than a need!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

omowasu said:


> Ill go ahead and add to this perpetual thread. Here is my smoking / man room, it is a work in progress. It measures about 17x21 and is located in the basement. All electrics, paint, etc is relatively new. Paint is a primer coat and will be done in a different color this winter. I am hoping that a pool table will miraculously materialize this winter where the foosball table is located now.
> 
> Pic 1: Toward the bar
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a GREAT room!!!!! I wish I had something as cool as that! Looks like you have a blast in there!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

omowasu said:


> Ill go ahead and add to this perpetual thread. Here is my smoking / man room, it is a work in progress. It measures about 17x21 and is located in the basement. All electrics, paint, etc is relatively new. Paint is a primer coat and will be done in a different color this winter. I am hoping that a pool table will miraculously materialize this winter where the foosball table is located now.
> 
> Pic 1: Toward the bar
> 
> ...


Uh oh,

he's got the Cutty Sark sittin' on the bar chillin'! Damn man that stuff is hardcore. it's 9am, get some Cutty on ice!

Great room man- Looks real cozy!

ATL


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I guess if you dont have to sit outside, any place is good.

Here is where I sometimes get to smoke..THis is the dogs room. Hence the dog toys in the picture


----------



## Beekman Poole (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Smoking Room pixs ?*

New Club Chair.. and my other hobby.. music..of the electronic genre..


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Smoking Room pixs ?*



Beekman Poole said:


> New Club Chair.. and my other hobby.. music..of the electronic genre..


You got a good rack of equipment there!


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> you had a gf who smoked with ya and she's an EX!!!!
> Whats WRONG with you man!


+1 If I could have found a woman like that, I would have given her the world.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

I guess TriShield didnt post any pics of our garage because well.....its a garage but it works


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

omowasu said:


> Ill go ahead and add to this perpetual thread. Here is my smoking / man room, it is a work in progress. It measures about 17x21 and is located in the basement. All electrics, paint, etc is relatively new. Paint is a primer coat and will be done in a different color this winter. I am hoping that a pool table will miraculously materialize this winter where the foosball table is located now.
> 
> Pic 1: Toward the bar
> 
> ...


omowasu for the win!!!!

KASR™


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

My wife is from the mountains. She thinks a man's home is his castle - as long as the exhaust fan runs during a smoke. She's a good 'un.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> My wife is from the mountains. She thinks a man's home is his castle - as long as the exhaust fan runs during a smoke. She's a good 'un.


a place to call home!

KASR™


----------

